# Do you reuse paint tray liners?



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes of course. What else could be the point of using one? Cleaning them takes a lot of time and puts a lot of paint into our rivers and lakes.

Paint rollers: do not clean, throw out
Paint tray liners: do not clean, throw out
Brushes: clean (they are expensive, and contain relatively little paint)


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

if you are that concerned about it you can smear the paint around on the liner, let it dry in the sun for a day and the paint usually peels right out for reuse. if you were going to do that, you might as well not use a liner though


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I dry them a few times and then throw out. It keeps the pan from being a boat anchor. Works great with those red plastic pans.
Also can switch colors using one pan easy.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Those things are so thin you are likely to crack them trying to clean them thereby defeating the purpose. Toss them when done.

I too use roller covers only for the job at hand. When done, I toss them rather than spend gallons of fresh water cleaning them. Nice lambswool ones would be an exception but I just did not pay enough for decent ones in bulk to warrant the labor either. 

I had nice molded plastic paint trays that cleaned up nicely. At one point the dollar store near me got a truckload and I stocked up. They held up well from job to job but at $1 each it did not break the bank to toss them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been using the heavy duty wide alumium foil for a pan liner for years.
Take's less storage area in my trailer, cost less then buying pans, not going to get damaged before I get to use it like cheap pans can.


----------

